# Jigoro Kano's 153rd Birthday today



## Stickgrappler (Oct 28, 2013)

Today would've been the creator of Judo's 153rd Birthday!


http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/jigoro-kanos-153rd-birthday-today.html


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2013)

.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Oct 29, 2014)

Didn;t get a chance to get on here yesterday on what would've been Jigoro Kano's 154th birthday 

Enjoy the videos of Jigoro Kano from the link above


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2014)

Kan&#333; Jigor&#333;


----------



## Stickgrappler (Oct 29, 2014)

tag team!


----------



## donald1 (Oct 29, 2014)

&#22025;&#32013; &#27835;&#20116;&#37070;, founder of judo, happy birthday!

  "if there is effort, there is always accomplishments" - Kan&#333; Jigor&#333;

 "it is not important to be better than someone else, but to be better than yesterday" - Kan&#333; Jigor&#333;


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 29, 2014)

Wouldn't have Bjj without Judo!

Happy Birthday Sensei Kano, and thank you!


----------

